# Bringing my car from Houston to Dubai



## houstonian2012 (Jul 16, 2012)

Hey guys, 

I'm getting ready to move to D-town by mid-Dec. I bought a new car last year, will loose $$ if I sell it now so considering to get my car shipped to Dubai. My contract is for 3 yrs but who knows how long I will end up staying in D-town. I'd want to take it back to US when my assignment ends but not sure if I can. So having second thoughts about it. 

Are you guys aware of any restrictions around shipping the car to US or selling it in Dubai? Searched the forum if anyone has gone thru this process. Any info will be appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## Confiture (Jan 9, 2011)

Would you lose more than the cost of shipping / administration to get it here?

Also check if the warranty is still valid if the car is exported.


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

depending what it is...it's resale value here might be a bit pants, if it is not Gulf Spec.

Also will you not have to have it converted from miles to km?


----------



## ccr (Jun 20, 2010)

Also... which brand / model is the car ?

Parts / service could be an issue unless the dealers are here in UAE.


----------



## houstonian2012 (Jul 16, 2012)

ccr said:


> Also... which brand / model is the car ?
> 
> Parts / service could be an issue unless the dealers are here in UAE.


2011 Jeep Cherokee. Checked online, there are two dealers in Dubai but not sure what Gulf specific means. If push comes to shove and need to sell it, is it diff to sell because it's not gulf spec?


----------



## houstonian2012 (Jul 16, 2012)

vantage said:


> depending what it is...it's resale value here might be a bit pants, if it is not Gulf Spec.
> 
> Also will you not have to have it converted from miles to km?


Have no clue what gulf spec means..I better to check for resale value then..searched online dubizzle, didn't see any comparable ones. how can I get the resale value of it in D?


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Do not worry about gcc specs. It only matters if is a vehicle that was destined for a cold environment. The vehicles in the usa overall are the same as here. Probly the Jeeps that are being sold in the showrooms here are from the same manufacturing plants as the ones destined for usa and not changed at all for being sold in the middle east. Some areas do not get as warm do not have as big of radiators and other things but your vehicle wont have this issue.

I would say on average with the shipping cost and the paperwork, you are looking at about 2000 to 2500$ to have a vehicle shipped over. If you will lose more then that by selling it, then bringing it may be better for you. Do keep in mind that servicing a vehicle here is not the cheapest if you do it through the dealer and I would doubt your warranty would be valid here but do check. The vehicles are about 10% or so more here new if you are thinking about replacing with a new vehicle once here. Used vehicles lose their value it seems a bit faster in this environment as it is a bit harsh to say the least and once a vehicle is out of the warranty, people tend to dump them. So you can pick up a 3 to 4 year old vehicle for a bit less then the same vehicle in the usa but then you do have to worry about servicing and taking care of it. Do keep this in mind as far as selling after your time here. 

And finally, if you have not been out here, I would suggest to hold off on shipping it until you have been here a few months and decide you do indeed want to stay here long term. You can check dubizzle for the number of entire house sells of only ten month old stuff, as many people get here and it just isnt for them. 

Get here and decide if all this weighed together, is worth bringing it.


----------



## ccr (Jun 20, 2010)

There are plenty of American-spec cars for sale in Dubizzle, but I suspect most (not all) of those are write-off vehicles sold in US and imported here after repairs. So expect some difficulties in selling yours later because of that, but as long as you advertise as your own import and have proof, you should be fine.

Important thing is warranty (as others mentioned) so check on that first.


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

I brought my car from Canada which is not commercialized here ...and my dealer services the car. I decided, however, to take it to places I trust. 

In your case you might have issues with parts like I do and need import, but that's easy.

I was in your shoes..had the same dilemma...either sell at a loss of 5 grand or bring it over...obviously brought it over and has been two years running rock solid.


----------



## Beamrider (May 18, 2012)

This thread comes at the right time... 
I'm in the process of having my car shipped here from Italy (2005 Merc SLK, manual, German specs). It's currently in a container in Naples port - can't wait for it to be here!

I used an Italian company that is managing the Italian paperwork and the shipment, and they suggested to use a local agency for the paperwork here. Do you have any suggestions on this regard? Any reliable and not too expensive agent to avoid bureaucratical nightmares?

Thanks!!!


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

Call the company that is going to receive your car here and Ask if they could refer you two or three agents. They will....

This is what I did..when I got my car in jabel Ali 



Beamrider said:


> This thread comes at the right time...
> I'm in the process of having my car shipped here from Italy (2005 Merc SLK, manual, German specs). It's currently in a container in Naples port - can't wait for it to be here!
> 
> I used an Italian company that is managing the Italian paperwork and the shipment, and they suggested to use a local agency for the paperwork here. Do you have any suggestions on this regard? Any reliable and not too expensive agent to avoid bureaucratical nightmares?
> ...


----------



## houstonian2012 (Jul 16, 2012)

Thanks everyone for the info. 

This was really helpful..


----------

